# Грыжа L5-S1, боли внизу живота



## Анна Мелихова (13 Окт 2020)

Уважаемые доктора, добрый день.
Снимки свежей МРТ в хорошем разрешении здесь: https://yadi.sk/d/d7fEYqbA3AyprA
В описании указан размер спиномозгового канала 10 мм, это уже стеноз?
Симптомы: неделю назад резко заболела спина после случайного перенапряжения, сильно болели пальцы ног (2, 3) и копчик, ягодичная мыщца.
Сейчас осталась боль в копчике и очень стреляет при движениях в области мочевого. Если замереть - не стреляет.

Ранее создавала здесь тему, к сожалению не смогла авторизоваться - не находит пользователя.
После всех советов не дошла только до ЭМНГ, т.к.нас уже яро закрыли к тому времени на карантин. Делала ЛФК, полегчало, забыла про грыжу. Перестроила свою жизнь и движение под нее. Но, видимо, не до конца.

Вопросы:
1. Смущает сужение спиномозгового канала, почему это произошло? Это неверная трактовка МРТ?
2. Тревожат прострелы в районе мочевого. По снимкам вроде грыжа не давит на нервы, почему же так? Или для узкого канала 3, 5мм грыжа это как 7-8 мм для обычного человека?


----------



## La murr (13 Окт 2020)

@Анна Мелихова, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2020)

> ...В описании указан размер спиномозгового канала 10 мм, это уже стеноз?


- если грыжа есть, то стеноз всегда есть. А 10 мм, это много.


> ...Симптомы: неделю назад резко заболела спина после случайного перенапряжения, сильно болели пальцы ног (2, 3) и копчик, ягодичная мыщца.
> Сейчас осталась боль в копчике и очень стреляет при движениях в области мочевого. Если замереть - не стреляет.


- По снимкам нельзя судить о таких жалобах.


> ...Ранее создавала здесь тему, к сожалению не смогла авторизоваться - не находит пользователя.
> После всех советов не дошла только до ЭМНГ, т.к.нас уже яро закрыли к тому времени на карантин. Делала ЛФК, полегчало, забыла про грыжу. Перестроила свою жизнь и движение под нее. Но, видимо, не до конца.


- Думаю, грыжа не виновата.


> Вопросы:
> 1. Смущает сужение спиномозгового канала, почему это произошло? Это неверная трактовка МРТ?


- Ответил.


> 2. Тревожат прострелы в районе мочевого. По снимкам вроде грыжа не давит на нервы, почему же так? Или для узкого канала 3, 5мм грыжа это как 7-8 мм для обычного человека?


- Ответил.


----------



## Анна Мелихова (13 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое за ответы!
До того, как к вам попаду (вторник следующий) что-то, кроме ЛФК острого периода, нужно делать? Не считая правил, которые соблюдаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2020)

Если болит нетерпимо, НПВП и миорелаксант


----------



## Анна Мелихова (14 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо! Болит терпимо, просто очень встревожило, что на прошлой МРТ было 12 мм канала, а теперь 10, хотя грыжа не увеличилась вроде.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2020)

Либо нарастает деформирующий спондилоартроз, либо особенность измерений.


----------

